# Неудачная операция доктора Бакланова и Орлова



## Juli48-1 (5 Май 2021)

Со слезами на глазах пишу свой отрицательный отзыв. Обратилась в Центр патологии позвоночника к Бакланову, опираясь на положительные отзывы, хорошую репутацию и приятное впечатление от личной консультации. 04.03.21 мне была проведена операция по исправлению гиперкифоза в клиническом госпитале на Яузе Баклановым и Орловым. Результат данной операции есть только в выписном эпикризе (с 60 до 43 градусов). На рентгеновских снимках результата нет. Было сделано ещё 2 рентгеновских исследования в разных клиниках. ( в одном 60, в другом 52 градуса) При повторном обращении к личной помощнице Алиане, отправлена в чёрный список. Сам Доктор просто перестал мне отвечать. Сейчас с огромным шрамом во всю спину, чувством тяжести и такой же спиной как и была, ищу квалифицированного врача, который сможет мне помочь исправить чужую ошибку. Этот комментарий для тех, кто только собирается сделать операцию! Будьте внимательны, посмотрите мои фото до и после операции. Если в интернете я ранее нашла такой отзыв, никогда бы не сделала операцию у Бакланова. Ошибаются все, НО к сожалению не все признают свои ошибки!


----------



## Alena777 (19 Апр 2022)

Как это все ужасно. 
Я тоже делала операцию в клиническом госпитале на Яузе в марте 2022. Хирург Барченко.  Он постоянно на связи и очень быстро отвечает на все вопросы.
Я заплатила 630 тыс. За операцию. Вы наверное еще больше


----------



## Juli48-1 (19 Апр 2022)

Добрый день. Ужасно. Я так ничего и не добилась. Переделывала в Германии.


----------



## Alena777 (19 Апр 2022)

А сейчас как себя чувствуете? Боли прошли?
Может в суд подать на этого врача?


----------



## Juli48-1 (19 Апр 2022)

Это ещё куча денег.


----------



## Alena777 (19 Апр 2022)

За иск причинения вреда здоровью пошлина не платится.
Если у вас есть  доказательства некачественно выполненной операции вы можете отсудить не только денежные средства на нее затраченные, но и на переделку в Германии.


----------



## Juli48-1 (19 Апр 2022)

Я сама юрист и все это знаю, но наша судебная система работает немного не так…


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2022)

А после переделки градус изменился?
Сколько сейчас? 
И какая система стоит?


----------



## Alena777 (20 Апр 2022)

Если вопрос ко мне,  то у меня ZImmer. 4 винта на уровне L1-L2


----------



## Juli48-1 (20 Апр 2022)

У меня американская. Полностью зафиксирован грудной отдел т1-т11.


----------



## vbl15 (21 Апр 2022)

@Juli48-1, а фото рентгенограмм до и после есть? И что сделали в Германии? Зачем делали операцию (на фото до значимых проблем не вижу)?


----------



## Juli48-1 (21 Апр 2022)

Вот все наши русские врачи и не видят. А у меня гиперкифоз на фоне шейермана мао был. На первом фото до и после первой операции у Бакланова. На втором фото после операции у Хармса.

 

Легко со стороны говорить, что у вас все было хорошо…


----------



## vbl15 (21 Апр 2022)

Juli48-1 написал(а):


> Вот все наши русские врачи и не видят. А у меня гиперкифоз на фоне шейермана мао был. На первом фото до и после первой операции у Бакланова. На втором фото после операции у Хармса.


Вы меня конечно извините, но первое фото самое лучшее с точки зрения баланса. Юрген конечно непререкаемый авторитет, но по сути превратили Росали 4 в Росали 1-2 с негнущейся спиной.
А вообще это можно отнести к эстетической медицине и, соответственно, восприятием пациентом самой себя. И соответственно риски, как в косметологии.


----------



## Juli48-1 (21 Апр 2022)

У меня все гнётся. Веду спустя 4 месяца обычный образ жизни…а вот после первой операции у Бакланова ухудшение было очень сильное с каждым месяцем. 
А вот до всех операций, да был баланс и горб на спине.


----------



## vbl15 (21 Апр 2022)

Juli48-1 написал(а):


> У меня все гнётся. Веду спустя 4 месяца обычный образ жизни…


Очень за Вас рад! Пусть Ваша эпопея с позвоночником на этом закончится. Желаю здоровья!


----------



## Juli48-1 (21 Апр 2022)

Спасибо! Дай бог всем здоровья


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2022)

Juli48-1 написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 216141


Не считаю правильным расчет.
Но не важно, важно что Вас теперь все удовлетворяет.


----------



## Juli48-1 (22 Апр 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, расчёт делал Бакланов и он конечно неверный. Расчета после второй операции нет, потому что считать нечего.


----------



## Никанор (22 Апр 2022)

Juli48-1 написал(а):


> Вот все наши русские врачи и не видят. А у меня гиперкифоз на фоне шейермана мао был. На первом фото до и после первой операции у Бакланова. На втором фото после операции у Хармса...
> 
> Легко со стороны говорить, что у вас все было хорошо…


А до операции тело смотрится приятней и естественней.
Поскольку вы чувствуете себя прекрасно - будем за вас радоваться.
Ну и сам бог велел вам делиться вашим состоянием раз в год. Лет до пяти. Ведь всем спинострадальцам интересен результат с течением времени.


----------

